# What's up with Grooveshark?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm new to this...

I've been streaming entire albums in my truck - brand new, old, etc.

And there's no money involved? I just don't get it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

tnx for the heads up. checking it out now.
cooper - halo of flies playing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How are you streaming it in your truck? And i dont know how it works but it has been very handy for teaching.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> How are you streaming it in your truck? And i dont know how it works but it has been very handy for teaching.


Sorry, through my phone, but in the truck. 

And, the sound quality is better than sirius satellite - I realize that's not saying much, however.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> tnx for the heads up. checking it out now.
> cooper - halo of flies playing.


No problem. Pretty cool, eh? 

Still, I just don't get it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been using it for years. Great for streaming. I believe they're main source of revenue is ads that show up on the website. You can subscribe to get rid of them but they don't interfere with the listening experience. I do find that not all artists can be found there. Sometimes you have to be creative with your searches to find certain artists. Pink Floyd for instance.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> I've been using it for years. Great for streaming. I believe they're main source of revenue is ads that show up on the website. You can subscribe to get rid of them but they don't interfere with the listening experience. I do find that not all artists can be found there. Sometimes you have to be creative with your searches to find certain artists. Pink Floyd for instance.


YEARS!?! I'm so out of touch.

I did look for a Kick Axe album and came up with nothing. I haven't tried any other obscure searches. I've been able to listen to the new Sam Roberts, Beck, St. Vincent, among a couple of others. I'm quite happy about it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I did a quick search on them and found a Wiki page (not sure how up to date or accurate the info there is). According to Wiki they are basically an evolved form of Limewire or some of the other Pirate sites, and have been involved in several legal battles with content providers. 

Personally, I find all of these sites that deliberately avoid paying a negotiated and legitimate share of revenue back to the owner of the content offensive and refuse to subscribe, listen, download or in any way abuse the artist.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ronmac said:


> I did a quick search on them and found a Wiki page (not sure how up to date or accurate the info there is). According to Wiki they are basically an evolved form of Limewire or some of the other Pirate sites, and have been involved in several legal battles with content providers.
> 
> Personally, I find all of these sites that deliberately avoid paying a negotiated and legitimate share of revenue back to the owner of the content offensive and refuse to subscribe, listen, download or in any way abuse the artist.


There's another excellent streaming site which we in Canada are denied access to : www.pandora.com. I can access it in work as our company is based in the US and I guess we use a proxy. Its similar to Grooveshark, but you put in an artist that you like and it will play other selections by artists which Pandora deems "similar". Its fantastic for discovering new artists.

Anyway, the point to this is: every so often Pandora will stop playing tracks and prompt you with "Are you still listening. We pay for the songs we play so we try not to play to an empty room". You have to click Yes to continue listening. So these guys at least are paying something to stream their songs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmm, yet another company "sharing" intellectual property that they don't own?

Very generous of them.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Before we light the torches here's Grooveshark's take on it. 

http://grooveshark.com/#!/legal


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Somebody pass me a match....



> Law360, New York (February 19, 2014, 3:06 PM ET) -- UMG Recordings Inc. and other record companies asked a New York federal judge on Wednesday to sanction the operator of the music streaming service Grooveshark, saying company executives destroyed a massive quantity of irreplaceable records that would have indicated the extent of its unauthorized publishing of copyrighted songs.
> UMG, Warner Bros. Records Inc. and Sony Music Entertainment said that though their copyright infringement litigation was pending, Escape Media Group Inc. — the owner of the online music service — disposed of records showing "the massive volume of infringing copyrighted works" that the company's chief technology officer had uploaded to Grooveshark, as well as other critical evidence.
> 
> The website should receive evidentiary and monetary sanctions “for the repeated, willful spoliation of multiple categories of key evidence," the record companies said. "Had defendants not destroyed this evidence, it would have further demonstrated defendants’ liability for copyright infringement and exposed them to hundreds of millions of dollars in additional damages."
> ...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have time to sit through all the internet stuff (right now), but from a quick run through - it seems like Sony and the other mentioned above are trying to monopolize through Spotify. They still give free music away to millions of people with only about 25% paying for it (5 million people I think).

I gotta go flatten my lawn.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone here use Rdio?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Does anyone here use Rdio?


No. Never heard of it. I'm guessing it's something similar to the above?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> No. Never heard of it. I'm guessing it's something similar to the above?


You pay a flat fee, and you can also add people to contacts to see what they have been listening to. You can take it on the road via your phone as well.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Budda said:


> You pay a flat fee, and you can also add people to contacts to see what they have been listening to.


For that reason alone, I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole. Technology has eroded my privacy more than enough already.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Unintentional post.


----------

